
Emotional Attachment to Code - mostlystatic
http://www.codereadability.com/emotional-attachment-to-code/
======
pranaya_gh
Great post. It's interesting how "emotional attachment" can often create
problems in any field of creativity and not just coding.

For Example, getting emotionally attached to a design, startup idea, ...

The most dangerous one is probably the startup idea. If you are too attached
and unwilling to yield, you end up going nowhere.

